# Best ich med.



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It looks as though my emerald Corys have come down with ich. What's the best med to use to kill the ich and save the Cory cats? This is my first ich experience ever. I just want users experience to I along with my research.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I very much hope for your catfish


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Clean water and heat is all I use.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've always used kordon rid ich plus(not the herbal crap).AP quick cure is the same active ingredients,but may be more concentrated.Both have malechalite green and formulin which are considered the two most proven ingredients.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> I've always used kordon rid ich plus(not the herbal crap).AP quick cure is the same active ingredients,but may be more concentrated.Both have malechalite green and formulin which are considered the two most proven ingredients.


Can I use the standard dose for the Corys or are they too sensitive? I've read differing opinions. I only just noticed that some of my Corys have what looks like tiny little grains of sand all over them. It's looks exactly like the substrate in the tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I have never had to treat a tank with cories,so I would start 1/2 dose day 1 and if they are good then get up to full dose by day 3.My clown loaches(scaleless fish) have handled 1 1/2 times the dose of the kordon for me.But I always start with less then full dose and work up to full dose atleast changing water and redosing everyday.


----------

